# Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap



## A_L_E_X2000 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Lowrance Elite Ti 7 und möchte mir eine eigene Gewässerkarte über C Map Genesis erstellen. 

Ich habe einen Sonarlog aufgenommen und auch im richtigen Formal hochgeladen (Sl2). 
Auch die Mail zur Bestätigung ist angekommen.

“insight Genesis FREE successfully finished processing your kHz sonar log file ("Sonar0000.sl2").“

Nur wo kann ich auf der Website (genesismap.com) jetzt eine Karte erstellen lassen oder die Datei überhaupt finden? 

Wenn ich auf “meine Uploads“ klicken will werde ich sofort auf die kostenpflichtige Version hingewiesen. 

Ich dachte die Funktion eine karte zu erstellen ist kostenlos oder liege ich da falsch? 

Vielleicht hat jemand schon das gleiche Problem gehabt und eine Lösung parat. 

Schonmal Danke für jede Hilfe.

LG Alex


----------



## TooShort (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Soweit ich weiß, braucht man da einen Account. Dieser kostet 99$ im Jahr. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jochen68 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Schön - das ti 7 habe ich auch!

... sollte auch ohne kostenpflichtigen account gehen. Dann kannst du aber nur mit "Social Maps" arbeiten, d. h. deine Daten gehen auch in die allgemeinen Karten ein. Wenn du alles privat machen willst und deine eigenen Karten verwalten, musst du wohl löhnen.

Auf der Seite unter Menüpunkt "Social Maps" suchst du das Gewässer für die Daten, die du hochgeladen hast. Dort sollte eine Kartenoption dafür erscheinen (blauer Tropfen). Dort klicken und  kannst den download für dein Gerät starten.

So habe ich es mal vor einiger Zeit gemacht. Nächste Hürde ist die richtige Registrierung deines Echolotgerätes, um die Karten überhaupt auf diesem sehen zu können. Aber das hast du sicher schon im Griff.

Ansonsten mal hier stöbern:

http://www.tacklefever.de/

PS: Sehe gerade, dass du am Edersee aktiv bist. Habe ich als Student auch viele Jahre vom Boot gefischt ... schöne Zeit damals


----------



## A_L_E_X2000 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Hi, schonmal danke für die Antworten. 
Verstehe ich es richtig, dass ich meinen Sonarlog dann bei den social maps finde? 
Dort gab es mein Gewässer schon und ich habe das auch probeweise gedownloadet, zip Ordner entpackt und die at5 Dateien einfach auf die sd Karte kopiert. 

Muss ich im Echo dann noch was einstellen oder sollte das dann einfach gehen? 

Sehe leider nichts. Nur die open street map als Hintergrund. Das hat super geklappt. 

Eine kurze beschreibung wie ich im Gerät dann die Tiefenkarte aus den Social Maps sehen kann wäre super. 

Nach der anleitung bei tacklefever bin ich gegangen....nur leider sieht die Homepage etwas anders aus mittlerweile. 

Vielen Dank

Ps: ja...Versuche min. 3 mal im Jahr zum Edersee zu kommen. Also aktiv ist relativ ;-)


----------



## Lümmy (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Wenn du deinen Track hochgeladen hast, kannst du dir deinen Fahrtweg ansehen und auch das Echolotbild der gesamten Tour. Das kostet nix. Aktuell wird dir der kostenpflichtige Account vorgeschlagen, kannst aber auch den kostenfreien anklicken. Der Social map Account an sich ist ebenfalls kostenlos. Nur musst du dann das, was du aufgezeichnet hast, der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen. Davon lebt das System ja schließlich... dein Track wird dann in die schon vorhandene Tiefenkarte unter Social map integriert. Das soll nur 4/5 Tage dauern. Momentan scheint es aber Probleme zu geben. Ich warte seit 14.9. auf ne Aktualisierung. :c Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Track in der Warteschlange ist#c das ging sonst fixer....

Wenn du die zip Datei für deinen See runtergeladen hast, musst du auf der Sd Karte nen Ordner mit dem Namen deines Sees erstellen. Da kommen dann die entpackten Dateien rein und fertig. Das kannst du dann für mehrere Seen machen. Das Gerät fragt dich dann beim Einschalten welche Karte es laden soll.... zweite Möglichkeit wäre in das Kartenmenü zu gehen und die Richtige  dann auszuwählen.

Mir sind folgende 2 Probleme bekannt :

- Man muss die Contend ID bei der Geräteregistrierung angeben. Diese findet man im Gerätemenü unter Einstellung - dieses Gerät /System . Diese Id ist nicht identisch mit der Seriennummer auf dem Karton!!!

- Die SD Karte kann zu Problemen führen , wenn sie größer als 16 GB ist. Soll man nicht glauben , aber es kann tatsächlich sein. War bei mir auch so. 32 gab Karte funzte nicht. 8 GB rein und lief|kopfkrat:m
Gerät für knapp 1000€ und es scheitert an der 10€-Karte....


----------



## A_L_E_X2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Vielen Dank...jetzt ist mir alles ein wenig klarer. 
Nur die geladene Karte kann ich mir nicht anschauen auf dem Gerät.

Ich habe von der Social Map für mein Gewässer die Dateien (Alle 5: at5 als XML-Datei, Vector small, medium und large als at5-Dateien und eine Textdatei (Permit)) gedownloadet und auf die SD Karte in einem Ordner geschoben. 

War das Richtig? Müssen alle Dateien auf die SD Karte? Muss ich am Gewässer sein um die Karte auf dem Echo sehen zu können? 

Speicherkarte ist nur 2GB, das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Das Gerät ist mit richtiger Seriennummer und Content ID bei C-Map eingetragen.

Ich weiß nicht wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## jochen68 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Hatte mir auch einen abgezappelt, bis es lief.

... beim Betrieb des Gerätes kann man zwischen Lowrance Karten und Navionics Karten auswählen und die Karte auswählen. Hast du gemacht? Das hatte ich zunächst auch übersehen (Kartenansicht rechts unten: Karten Optionen - Karten Quelle). Das TI7 fragt mich übrigens nicht automatisch, wenn neue Karten da sind, welche ich laden möchte (vielleicht einstellbar?).

Dann unbedingt nochmal die Registrierung des Gerätes anschauen!! Ich hatte da auch Probleme, die richtige Content und Seriennummer einzugeben, die von der Packung ging nicht, im Gerät schauen, da ist die irgendwo eingetragen. Gibt auch irgendwo einen Forums-thread bei tackle-fever dazu.

Dann funktionierte bei mir nur eine von drei SD-Karten, unbhängig von der Größe. Probier mal eine andere. Habe das erst beim Versuch eines Software-updates gemerkt, das nicht anlaufen wollte.
Neu formatieren vielleicht. Irgendwann lief es dann mal. 

Ist schon eine Weile her, aber ich weiß noch, das Verfahren hat wirklich Ecken und Kanten.
Ich habe gerade mal mein Gerät aufgebaut und schaue noch mal nach. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## jochen68 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

... also ich sehe die Karte auch ohne Geber hier am Schreibtisch!

In der Kartenansicht "Karten Optionen", ganz unten "Karten Quelle", dort sollte die Karte auf der SD-Karte auftauchen. 

Habe es noch mal durchgemacht - die Karte "Bigge" so auf die SD-Karte kopiert:

Verzeichnis "Bigge" im Hauptverzeichnis der SD-Karte angelegt, dort hinein die fünf (müssen wohl alle sein für die Zoomstufen) dir bekannten Dateien.  
In der Kartenansicht "Karten Optionen", ganz unten "Karten Quelle" wählen, dann ist die Karte sogar direkt auswählbar (Findet die Karten wohl auch in Unterverzeichnissen):


----------



## A_L_E_X2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

Aha ....die Karten werden bei mir nicht angezeigt! Steht nur Lowrance und Navionics zur Auswahl. Vielleicht liegt es an der sd Karte. Das werde ich versuchen! 

Was meinst du mit Hauptverzeichnis der sd Karten? Ich hab einfach einen Ordner mit dem Seename erstellt, die 5 Dateien reingepackt' und es auf die Karte gezogen. Richtig? 

Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Echt klasse!!!!


----------



## jochen68 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*



A_L_E_X2000 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Hauptverzeichnis der sd Karten? Ich hab einfach einen Ordner mit dem Seename erstellt, die 5 Dateien reingepackt' und es auf die Karte gezogen. Richtig?
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Mühe! Echt klasse!!!!



Jepp! Irgendwas stimmt bei dir nicht. Entweder Speicherkarte oder wirklich doch die Registrierung des Gerätes ... Aber das kriegste schon noch hin. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## A_L_E_X2000 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Karte erstellen bei Inside Genesis bzw Genesismap*

8 GB speicherkarte das gleiche spiel...werd morgen das echo neu eintragen bei IG. .....trotzdem vielen dank für die Hilfe ;-)


----------

